# Those of you who shot or own Hoyt tribute?



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

If you like a spongy soft backwall this bows for you. If you pull hard against a wall it's not. Love the smooth draw cycle but the spongy wall sucks. Best thing you can do with a tribute in my honest opinion is put a good set of cams on it or some TriStars wheels from barnsdale. Bow has the cheap limbs now also, not the quality of the older Vantage LTD it replaced. Imho a fail by Hoyt. And I love Hoyt.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

well I'd say Teddy likes his after winning Vegas


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

2413gary said:


> well I'd say Teddy likes his after winning Vegas


He does as does lots of people. I have one and my son is shooting it well, it's just not for me. If you put wall bangers on it then I can shoot it. However I stand by my limb comment, why not put the XT series limbs on it vice the ZR cheaper non laminated limb?


----------



## PaHick (Dec 21, 2005)

That's okay that's the replays I was hoping for. As I like a solid wall. I don't Like a mushy wall..


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

PaHick said:


> That's okay that's the replays I was hoping for. As I like a solid wall. I don't Like a mushy wall..


Buy a Vantage LTD and fit GTX cams.


----------



## egquebec (Oct 7, 2014)

Used Vantage LTD are not easy to find...


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

egquebec said:


> Used Vantage LTD are not easy to find...


Same thing for doing the GTX mod is to grab a Vantage Pro put XT 3000 limbs on it and GTX cams on it. I hear the new Hoyt cam and a halfs (2017's can't remember what they named them) are even smoother, I look forward to testing.


----------



## PaHick (Dec 21, 2005)

I had looked for a decent pro vantage. I stopped
Looking in November. 
I was looking into a protec also. Thanks guys!


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

I agree with rsarns on the Accuwheels, they shot ok for me but I much prefer the more solid back wall that I have shot for years. The new 2017 Hoyt cams are X3.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

PaHick said:


> I had looked for a decent pro vantage. I stopped
> Looking in November.
> I was looking into a protec also. Thanks guys!


Don't confuse a pro vantage vice a Vantage Pro. Two distinct different bows


----------



## a.brown (Nov 3, 2015)

I like my tribute. It,s for hunting. I took the wood grip off and replaced it with Hoyt's rubberized grip, and like that better. As for the accuwheels being soft. They are all I know, so I like them. Truth is I like the bow a little more each time I shoot it.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

I do own a lot of hoyt bows yet target bows and hunting bows, but to be honest when I used to shoot fingers I never knew about Barnsdale bows and wished I did, you might want to check this Barnsdale brand bow out too. those classic-X bows with a long ata are very good finger shoot`n bows. just a thought,Pete53


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Pete53 said:


> I do own a lot of hoyt bows yet target bows and hunting bows, but to be honest when I used to shoot fingers I never knew about Barnsdale bows and wished I did, you might want to check this Barnsdale brand bow out too. those classic-X bows with a long ata are very good finger shoot`n bows. just a thought,Pete53


I agree 125%. If you want a smooth draw cycle and forgiving bow, the Barnsdale classic X is the bow. Hence Barnsdale's tag line. "More forgiving than your mama"! I love my Hoyt's as those of you who have seen my shop will attest but there is a classic X on its way to me.


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

Getting ready to list two target Montega's and a Accutec for sale
Going to try a lighter poundage Tribute Anyone know where one is ?

Montega's are A-2 Accu-wheeled mid draw range 50 to 60+ lbs
also have arc-tec cable guards on them
will take $ 450.00 TYD
also accept Pay pal


----------



## 893301 (Sep 17, 2018)

rsarns said:


> He does as does lots of people. I have one and my son is shooting it well, it's just not for me. If you put wall bangers on it then I can shoot it. However I stand by my limb comment, why not put the XT series limbs on it vice the ZR cheaper non laminated limb?


I know this is an old post but I just bought a tribute. So I can get new updated limbs on it? Will that make it faster?


----------



## Instinktifling (Jun 26, 2016)

I got rid of mine because it was just too damn heavy to haul around hunting. Guess I have gotten spoiled with the mass weight of my recurves. If I could find a short, lightweight compound with accuwheels I would be a happy camper!


----------

